
The Jacquard Loom: A Driver of the Industrial Revolution (2016) - Hooke
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-institute/ieee-history/the-jacquard-loom-a-driver-of-the-industrial-revolution
======
mitchbob
An episode [1] of my favorite TV show ever, Connections [2], did a great job
of showing what an important step the Jacquard loom was in getting to today's
digital systems.

[1]
[https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3dvbkg](https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3dvbkg)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connections_(TV_series)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connections_\(TV_series\))

~~~
branweb
Came here to post this. Love James Burke's work! Connections is my all-time
favorite documentary. It changed how I think about technological progress (or
really, historical progress generally).

Frankly this article should have credited Burke since it reads like a summary
of the Connections episode you mentioned. But I guess everybody steals from
everybody.

------
dang
Related discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8479430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8479430)
(2014)

and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9993953](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9993953)
(2015).

------
j1vms
Possibly of interest to others, Jacquard Loom also inspired a song by Boards
of Canada:

[https://bocpages.org/wiki/Jacquard_Causeway](https://bocpages.org/wiki/Jacquard_Causeway)

